# finally shot my P250 today



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

It took a while, but finally shot the beastie.
I haven't shot guns for like 24 year +\- but it was a blast(n.p.i.) shooting again.
I was shooting with a person who carries a .45 on duty, and he let me shoot it
quite a bit: very cool..amazing & powerful weapon.
He really liked the P250(full frame .40) despite the hugely-long trigger pull compared
with his .45

I also bought a ITAC retention holster for good measure.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

congrats...I love mine


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jul 8, 2012)

bought mine a while ago and used as my off duty for awhile. Still love that gun even though it is no longer my off duty


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

nice
wish magazines were cheaper for em...and in stock!
;p


----------

